# JSF 2.0 und RICHFACES/ ICEFACES oder ähnliches?



## internet (17. Feb 2010)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen:

Ich habe eine Applikation auf Basis von JSF 2.0 entwickelt. 
Nun möchte ich noch so ein tolles Framework wie die Richfaces oder ICE FACES einsetzen. 
Allerdings habe ich nun festgestellt (korrigiert mich?) dass dies noch nicht für JSF 2.0 gibt.
Bzw. wenn nur eine Beta - Version.

Die Applikation sollte aber bald in Betrieb gehen, und auch stabil laufen. 
Daher meine Frage: soll ich die Applikation dennoch auf den Beta - Versionen laufen lassen?
Oder ist das alles andere als fatal?
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?

Ich bin um jede Antwort dankbar. 
MfG


----------



## JanHH (18. Feb 2010)

Probier doch einfach mal aus, obs mit den Beta-Versionen funktioniert!?


----------



## internet (19. Feb 2010)

hat das noch niemand probiert?


----------



## JanHH (19. Feb 2010)

Warum tust Du es nicht?


----------



## Deadalus (23. Feb 2010)

Sinnloser Thread. Es ist halt eine Beta mit anderen Worten es wird funktionieren aber es wird Bugs geben. schau im Bugtracker der einzelnen Projekte nach welche und mach dich auf evtl. weitere gefasst! Wenn du glück hast sind die Versionen fertig bevor du dein Projekt releast. 

Ansonsten guck dir PrimeFaces an. Da gibt es eine fertige Version für JSF 2.0. PrimeFaces PrimeFaces ist um Welten besser als ICEFaces und mindestends ebensogut wie RichFaces.


----------



## Tires (29. Nov 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Probier doch einfach mal aus, obs mit den Beta-Versionen funktioniert!?





JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Probier doch einfach mal aus, obs mit den Beta-Versionen funktioniert!?



Seit ein paar Wochen scheinen die Richfaces wohl ziemlich vollständig auf JSF 2.0 portiert sein. Ich verwende ja nur noch Maven weil mich das JAR konfigurieren wahnsinnig macht:

	    <dependency>
	        <groupId>org.richfaces.ui</groupId>
	        <artifactId>richfaces-components-ui</artifactId>
	        <version>4.0.0-SNAPSHOT</version>
	    </dependency>

und als Repository

		<repository>
			<id>jboss-nexus</id>
			<name>JBoss Public Maven Repository Group</name>
			<url>https://repository.jboss.org/nexus/content/groups/public-jboss</url>
		</repository>-->


Wenn man mit Eclipse arbeitet sollte man nur wissen dass sich das mit dem Content Assist geändert hat. Hab das endlich zum Laufen bekommen unter Eclipse Helios (3.6), könnte aber sein dass es auch unter Galileo schon laufen würde.


----------



## Nogothrim (29. Nov 2010)

Primefaces ist wirklich gut und auch stabil für JSF 2.0.
Richfaces 4 soll Anfang nächsten Jahres fertig werden, in der aktuellen Beta sind noch längst nicht alle Komponenten fertig implementiert.


----------

